# Cap Finistere Ferry



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Thinking of taking the ferry to Bilbao in a couple of weeks rather than the long haul down France in winter..... we'll take a leisurely trip back through in the Spring weather.
Has anyone used the Cap Finistere and if so would you recommend inside or outside cabin. There's currently a 2 berth outside or a 4 berth inside available.
Given the gales of this week we're slightly apprehensive about the crossing so mulling over all options!
Thanks
Mrs T.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I personally would not sail through the bay of Biscay at this time of the year, stgrong winds and a huge swell.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi,

we used cap finisterre to bilbao last april, in a 4 berth outside, crossing was a bit iffy but was happy with facilities, prior to this we had used the pont aven, of the 2 we probably prefer the latter, a bit more going on !!.

on saying that we have booked to go out on the cap finisterre in march, we make use of the pet friendly cabins which are very good, 
we always go down early spring this way then meander back , slowly, to the chanel??. enjoy your trip.


tomnjune


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Mrs.T,

The inside 4 berth cabins are reasonably spacious and give two single beds with fold down bunks above them. I used one of these last January to Santander. The inside cabin would have a little less movement in the event of bad weather and you only need it for one night, so I would choose the inside cabin. Our trip was flat calm both ways, so no problem anyway.
Don't forget to take an electric kettle, with 2 pin adaptor, and tea coffe etc. so you can brew up in your cabin. 

Go for it and have a good trip.

Bob


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Used the Cap Finistere in November. Had a 2 berth club cabin. I opted for a club cabin because if things get rough you can lie horizontally on your bed watching TV to alleviate mal de mer.

I was surprised that on this ferry you have to do a 3 point turn to access the decks but it's not that difficult unless you have a very large vehicle.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

IF you can afford it, then an outside, sea view 2 berth cabin is worth having. If you can't afford it, it is no great loss.

The best views of the Dolphins, Whales and so on are from the rear decks.

P&L


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi There,

I dont think there is any difference in cabin size between 2 and 4 berth, the 4 berth just have drop down beds over the other 2 beds. When we crossed in September we booked outside cabins, thinking we would have a nice view. As it turned out we could hardly see the sea at all    . My brother had one of the Commodore Class cabins and I admit to being jealous!!! Loads of room, large beds (not bunk) tv, mini bar and a balcony. He is the wealthy side of the family :lol: :lol: :lol: . If money is no object I would go for one of those every time, however, in the real world, I dont think there is much difference between inside/outside or 2/4 berth. I would go as cheap as poss and spend the difference in the a la Carte restaurant. I think the food on Brittany Ferries is excellent....

Caulkhead


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We went back on this ferry last March had an inside 4 berth, no dearer and more spacious, not many facilities as on Pont Aven but we took plenty food,kettle etc on and had a cheese and wine party with some friends,good finish to holiday...came over on Pont Aven thought was better, rough crossing in Dec.but again inside 4 berth and was very comfy rocked to sleep, think inside berths better but depends how good a sailor you are?? Bon voyage


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, mine of information as always  

Just one more question can you park overnight at Portsmouth (at the port or nearby) before sailing?

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello again,

Yes, you may park overnight at the Brittany Ferry Terminal without charge. There are toillet facilities open all night. 

We parked where recommended, alongside the fence on the left of the large area before the checkin kiosks. This was OK but noisy because on the other side of the fence are large lorries lining up prior to boarding ferries during the night and their engines did disturb our sleep in the very early hours.

We noticed other m'homes parked on the right hand side and I suggest you do the same as it would be somewhat quieter.
I suggest you phone Brittany Ferries just to check that this is still OK as it was a year ago that we stayed overnight.

Bob


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 

weve just got off Cap Finistere this am after a very rough sailing due to the weather thats been on the news 

however we sailed out on the 21st Dec and this was a smoother sailing than one we had in August so i guess sometimes its just how it is on the day but greater odds of it being rough in the winter months 

Pont Aven does have a better range of cabins and facilities 

we had outside cabins on all trips as find inside ones claustrophobic even though they are the same size ! 
Lindsay


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks again. Good to know we can park there if that's the route we choose.

Lindsay hope you survived the crossing with all stomach contents intact :wink: !!

We have read elsewhere that the Pont Aven scored higher on the comfort and amenities side but it doesn't seem to be running or it's fully booked as it's CF that's coming up all the time on all dates.

Think we'll watch the weather forecast (Mr T is not that good sailor) and book last minute...........we'll just change our plans if need be. Joys of motorhoming.....love it. Freedom freedom freedom


----------

